
Peter Thiel on the World in 2050 - internaut
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yve3C46Z35U
======
internaut
Context:

Charles Bolden runs NASA, represents a broadly optimistic about technology and
globalization.

Peter Thiel represents the view of many people in Silicon Valley, which is
that there are dark clouds on the horizon because we have relied on
globalization to deliver growth for too long, and have (despite all the
'talk') neglected striving for improvements in technological change.

